# Increase Customer Satisfaction By Adding PayPal To Checkout



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

By JP Hunt
Adding PayPal to your InkSoft Web store checkout options is more than a user-friendly touch; it’s smart business. According to Nielsen Online Buyer Insights, businesses using PayPal see up to a 27 percent increase in total customers and up to a 15 percent increase in customer spending and PayPal shoppers are twice as likely to complete a purchase. 

PayPal makes it easy for shoppers to become buyers by offering fast, secure checkout resulting in improved conversion rates and fewer abandoned carts. And there are more than 162 million active PayPal users. 

The way PayPal Express Checkout works is that consumers with a PayPal account click a “Check out with PayPal” button at the start of the checkout process. This directs them to a secure PayPal site where they log in with their username and password. PayPal then communicates stored shipping, billing, and payment information to the e-retailer. 

Transactions can be made using funds held in the PayPal digital wallet, a credit card or a bank account stored in the consumer’s PayPal account. After completing the transaction, the consumer is directed back the e-retailer’s site to complete the checkout process.

InkSoft makes it easy to add both PayPal Express Checkout and PayPal Pro to your Web store. Just call the InkSoft support team at (800) 410-3048, ext. 1, so your business can start benefiting from this popular online payment option. 

Visit Convert more site visitors into customers | InkSoft to see three examples from the InkSoft cart feedback system that clearly show consumers want PayPal as a payment option. 

JP Hunt is a founder and partner at InkSoft in charge of sales and marketing. He can be contacted at [email protected]. The website offers additional tips, white papers, and blogs on how to increase sales, get started in online Web stores, social media marketing and more at www.inksoft.com.


----------

